# what gun would you buy with $300



## FluBB

so lets say that i have $300 in my hands right now.... and i want to buy a handgun. i am willing to go a little bit more then that but not too much.
all i know about guns is that when i pull the trigger they go boom and it makes me happy.
im pretty sure i dont want a revolver, and in fact im not even sure how far 300 bones will get me. i am looking for a gun that would be fun to shoot with the dudes and could also kill anybody sneaking into my house. 
any suggestions?


----------



## berettabone

By what, and how you describe your situation, especially the part about when I pull the trigger, they go boom.............I would get a slingshot for about $10, and keep the rest of your money for some type of training.....knowledge is power.......


----------



## VAMarine

Toss in another $50 and you can get a Law Enforcment trade in Glock. As for the killing anybody that snuck into your house....

1: Handguns of any caliber are crappy performers when it comes to "stopping power" but any "service caliber" (9mm, .40S&W, .45ACP) will work well enough provided you put the bullet where it needs to go. Given the $300 budget, I would suggest 9mm as the ammo is less costly than ther other alternatives. If your first concern is home defense, you can get used shotguns all day long for $300.

2: Also, make sure you're up to date on your state's laws regarding the use of lethal force. In most states you just can't go shoot people for intruding. Not saying that's your intent, but it's how your post was worded.

New and inside the $300 mark, I'd probably opt for a* Bersa *in 9mm.


----------



## cclaxton

Taurus Millenium Pro in 9mm;
Bersa Thunder CC or Thunder 380auto;
Bersa BP CC in 9mm;
Ruger P95DC;
Used Cz or Beretta;
Ruger LC9 if possible;

CC


----------



## rex

My first impression of your post said Troll,but for the sake of trying to help,what is your background with firearms?I also wonder why you want to "kill somebody sneaking into my house".That IS NOT the way it works both morally and legally.Look at the case in Florida over 'stand your ground',which is the basis of the 'caste doctrines'.This guy never read the law and understood it so he played retart mall ninja and his stupidity could have a dentrimental affect.Please be a bit more carefull with the way you word things,for your own sake, and some background would help being your first post.


----------



## VAMarine

rex said:


> My first impression of your post said Troll,but for the sake of trying to help,what is your background with firearms?I also wonder why you want to "kill somebody sneaking into my house".That IS NOT the way it works both morally and legally.Look at the case in Florida over 'stand your ground',which is the basis of the 'caste doctrines'.This guy never read the law and understood it so he played retart mall ninja and his stupidity could have a dentrimental affect.*Please be a bit more carefull with the way you word things,for your own sake, *and some background would help being your first post.


I won't disagree that the OP needs to look into the legal aspects of his home state, but "stand your ground" is not the basis of castle doctrine, it's actually the other way around.
I apologize for the brief sojourn, but as this comes up often.

Allow me to *paraphrase:*
Castle doctrine is simply based on "A man's home is his castle and he may defend it" derived from English common law. Florida pioneered SYGL in 2005.

Stand Your Ground Law (SYGL) derived from castle doctrine but is not related to one's dwelling. SYGL allows one to defend themselves anywhere they happen to have a legal right to be.


----------



## rex

Yes,thank you for correcting that VA,I had a touch of dislexia there typing.


----------



## VAMarine

rex said:


> Yes,thank you for correcting that VA,I had a touch of dislexia there typing.


It happens. :smt1099


----------



## chessail77

Having lived in Fla. for a number of years the castle doctrine was a breath of fresh air, followed by the "must issue"concealed carry. Each states laws are different so a check of your state is a must. Before you purchase a handgun some training in its use and safety will be important as well. The Bersa and Ruger brand new will fit your budget and give you a warranty as well, 9mm is a good recommendation as others above have stated reducing your ammo costs.......JJ


----------



## NewinSD

Yes, I'm new to the whole subject, but I think that makes my opinion very relevant here. If you can't be bothered to learn about a purchase this important, don't do it. Buy a slingshot (as Berettabone suggested), or capgun (they go boom too) and keep the rest to pay the medical bills that result from hospital visits due to mishandled weapons.

Guns are lethal weapons, and should be respected accordingly.

edit: fixed some spelling errors

http://www.berettausa.com/shop-by-department/air-guns/air-soft/


----------



## denner

None


----------



## sonja

FluBB said:


> so lets say that i have $300 in my hands right now.... and i want to buy a handgun. i am willing to go a little bit more then that but not too much.
> all i know about guns is that when i pull the trigger they go boom and it makes me happy.
> im pretty sure i dont want a revolver, and in fact im not even sure how far 300 bones will get me. i am looking for a gun that would be fun to shoot with the dudes and could also kill anybody sneaking into my house.
> any suggestions?


Sure -- learn something about guns. Search out the laws in your jurisdiction. Find out if you are even qualified to ATTEMPT to own a gun of any kind. Give a thought to what "deadly force" means. Decide if you can afford to defend yourself in a court of law after you "kill anybody sneaking into my house".

After you take some lessons, learn how to handle a weapon safely -- perhaps then you might well find something that actually will go bang for $300.00

There are a lot of responsible gun owners out here. There are a lot of responsible shooters.

What we do not need are any more "mall commandos", cop wannabes, or irresponsible folks who brandish weapons or shoot when it is not absolutely necessary.

Folks who do not know what they are doing jeopardize ALL our gun rights.


----------



## matt_the_millerman

cclaxton said:


> Taurus Millenium Pro in 9mm;
> Bersa Thunder CC or Thunder 380auto;
> Bersa BP CC in 9mm;
> Ruger P95DC;
> Used Cz or Beretta;
> Ruger LC9 if possible;
> 
> .
> 
> CC


Where can I find these used Czs or berettas for $300? Lol, maybe I don't look hard enough but I've never seen those guns that low. But thats a really good list. As someone who bought a 300 dollar gun (sigma) two years back I wish I had saved a $100 bucks more and did more research on what i could have gotten. Put em in your hand, try to shoot as many as possible


----------



## cclaxton

matt_the_millerman said:


> Where can I find these used Czs or berettas for $300? Lol, maybe I don't look hard enough but I've never seen those guns that low. But thats a really good list. As someone who bought a 300 dollar gun (sigma) two years back I wish I had saved a $100 bucks more and did more research on what i could have gotten. Put em in your hand, try to shoot as many as possible


Cz Makarov
Pistol-CZ 82 9x18mm Makarov W1112D27843 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
Cz 83 .380 auto
CZ Model 83 9MM Browning {.380] : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
Used Beretta 92fs night sights.
Beretta 92FS 9mm Pistol SS w/ Night Sights : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

I have purchased a Cz 9mm through gunbroker for under $300...don't see one right now, but keep watching....they come around. 
If you are gonna shoot a lot, go for 9mm because of ammo prices. Otherwise, shooters choice.
CC


----------



## hideit

NEW
9mm
kel tec pf9
$333 at www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.
also NEW kel tec PF9 is
$283 at Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop


----------



## barstoolguru

put it in a christmas fund and add to it until you get enough to buy a gun you want


----------



## NewinSD

Anyone want to split this thread so cclaxton isn't asking questions on a troll thread?


----------



## FluBB

holy balls thats a lot of replies. no i am not a troll, i guess i should have chosen my words more carefully. i guess sarcasm isnt portrayed very well via text. so for the record, i have done some shooting, and enjoy it and want to get more involved. there have been break ins in my neighborhood and some stuff got stolen from my garage, so i feel its a good idea to get some protection. im not all uppity about shooting someone, in all actuality it would have to pretty much be a life or death situation for me to ever even consider that, and even then im not sure i would have the juevos. 
thank you all for your suggestions, those that made them. i have a paintball gun so i dont need to buy a slingshot or a airsoft gun. thanks for the thoughtfulness.


----------



## NewinSD

If you are actually serious, do some reading, go check out a dealer and see what appeals to you and feels comfortable to hold. Educate your self about the self defense laws in your state/city. Decide if you are going to carry or leave it at home between range sessions. If you are going to carry, check with your local sheriff office or police station about any permit that may be required. Make sure you know the laws that apply to carrying or transporting.

Edit: You might want to consider investing in some good door and window hardware and locks. Dead bolts on all the exterior doors, a latch on the inside of the garage door, and whatever hardware that allows you to lock windows into one position. As long as you don't leave the window fully open enough for someone to slip through you should be fine. Just be sure to take into consider the fact that there is a good chance that the burglar is a addict, which tend to be overly skinny from the drugs and that they just don't act right.


----------



## NewinSD

Also, especially with first posts, it is better to be serious and only toss in a bit of sarcasm where it is very obvious. A post entirely based on sarcasm is never going to be useful anyone.

Your second post was much more useful to everyone. The first was great for everyone to exercise their sarcasm skills though.


----------



## paratrooper

Doesn't sound like you're very discerning.

Just lock you doors at night and save the money. :mrgreen:


----------



## cclaxton

NewinSD said:


> Anyone want to split this thread so cclaxton isn't asking questions on a troll thread?


Looking for a question that I asked....don't see one. I can ask one if you want.

I am not convinced this is a troll thread.

FluBB seems to me to just have a unique way of asking the question.

CC


----------



## NewinSD

Yeah, he seamed to redeem himself somewhat well.


----------



## NewinSD

Sorry, it was matt. I guess I had my screen open to the bottom of that post and top of yours. I must've just kinda stuck the two together in my head.


----------



## cclaxton

Another one I forgot to list is Hi-Point pistols...they are closer to $200. I have heard good things from owners of the Hi-points. My issue with them is the weight...low recoil, though. 

RE: Kel-Tec's- They are cheap, reliable and fairly accurate, but I personally think they have horrible triggers and are difficult to pull the slide because of strong springs. Also, because of lightweight, they have quite a kick.

I would go for the Millenium Pro....very nice trigger, 10+1 9mm rounds, small enough to carry easily. Only issue is you have to learn to shoot it accurately...it will take some practice. 
CC


----------



## ponzer04

NewinSD said:


> Also, especially with first posts, it is better to be serious and only toss in a bit of sarcasm where it is very obvious. A post entirely based on sarcasm is never going to be useful anyone.
> 
> Your second post was much more useful to everyone. The first was great for everyone to exercise their sarcasm skills though.


I got the same thing from the 1st and 2nd post. the word kill was in the first that was the only real difference. I guess I just figured that he wasn't planning on going off all willie nillie shooting people.

$300? the Hi-Point is heavy and ugly however it is cheap and from what I hear it will shoot about anything. the way I went at buying my last gun was I had a thought of price I wanted to pay, I saved a couple hundred over that and went looking in my first price range. but had the extra incase something above it caught my eye which will more than likely happen. Good luck on your search


----------



## sonja

Go to local gun shows. Go to your local gun stores. Haunt the online gun sales folks. Go to places like Slickguns -- get a feel for prices. Pick something close to your price range - see if you like it (grip, etc.) then make the plunge. My suggestion is a 9mm -- midsize or full size. Don't start with a small, hard to hold, pistol -- that's a good way to develop a flinch that will follow you around. Makes being accurate near impossible. 

Shooting is NOT about being "macho", nor is it about withstanding pain -- it is about putting bullets where you want them to go. It's hard to be precise when you cringe at the thought of the recoil -- that's why so many "suggestions" some folks make to women insures they will never become shooters. Men are not that different - some just pretend to be.


----------



## brandonlee3

I was able to score a nearly new Sig P250 compact .40 with THREE mags, SIGLITE night sights, in the case for $350 out the door. I know alot of folks have had issues with the P250 (either with malfunctions or they just plain hate the DAO trigger) but for $350 I just could not pass this one up.


----------



## MikeyMike

S&W Model 5906, it's a Hi Cap 9mm, Police Trade-In, at J&G Sales right now for $299. Otherwise, I would explore Ruger. They have some revolvers and a couple semi autos at that price point.


----------



## kompactkites

Save your money and invest in a gun that you will never want to sell and have in all situations.


----------



## demac777

You can pick up a surplus CZ 82 in 9X18 Makarov for about $220, pay the transfer fee and still have some money left over for practice ammo and a box of Hornady Critical Defense in 9X18. Really reliable designs.


----------



## Ricky59

LCP... is the best little mouse gun for $300..
Squeeze trigger goes bang every time ..


----------



## MikeyMike

kompactkites said:


> Save your money and invest in a gun that you will never want to sell and have in all situations.


Once upon a time I shared that thought process & gave that same advice, but over the years of military & public service around the world, I have come to the conclusion that there is no 'one' gun for 'all' situations. There certainly are 'suitable' weapons that can handle 'most' situations, but to me, & again, just MY opinion, there is no 'one' gun. BUT 'one' gun is better than 'no' gun; the advice I give now is to purchase the best weapon you can afford at the moment, that fits your immediate needs & purpose. Then save your money for the next weapon. Purchase weapons with a purpose in mind. That purpose can be simply just for range fun, or SHTF or TEOTWAWKI. For example, I like .40S&W a lot. It's a good utility round. In my 'Go-to-hell' duffle, I have a Glock 23, a Charter Arms Pitbill revolver chambered in .40 S&W, and a JRC .40 S&W Carbine. The carbine shares the Glock mags and all three weapons fire the .40S&W. I have the 9mm conversion kit for both the G23 and the carbine, and I have a G32 barrel for the G23, so essentially, I am capable of firing the 9mm, .40S&W, and the .357 Sig. The oddball weapon is my DPMS LR308 (AR10 style rifle), and it's specific purpose is the elimination of LRTs, or dropping large game. So get all the gun you can afford now for home & self defense if you have NO weapon at all. However, if you do, then do like kompactkites said, save your cash for your next purpose. ALWAYS remember that a brand name, or steep price tag doesn't make it a perfect fail safe weapon. I have a Hi Point .45 that you can drive nails with, literally, that I bought as a joke; it's a joke no more and lives in a toolbox in truck as an emergency 'go-to' weapon. I trust it. That said, I just sent a Kimber Pro Covert II back for the second time. Pick a weapon that fits your hand, and choose quality ammo, in a controllable caliber and practice with it. Concentrated shot placement makes ANY caliber deadly. Pick up a copy of Shotgun News or go to BudsGunsShop and get yourself a S&W Model 10 .38 Caliber revolver for $250. Probably the most reliable and field tested revolver ever made. Again, just my .02 worth.


----------



## sonja

Listen to Mike.


----------



## GunJunkie

300$ believe it or not can actually get you a decent gun. I have read some threads claiming to like the smith and wesson sigma series in your price range I personally do not like them they have a 40 cal model that would definitely stop anybody sneaking in your house but for my money I would go with a ruger p95pr it's a 9mm but a good quality pistol in your price range a revolver at that price range but would a stupid decision if you ask me


----------



## FNISHR

Well, what I bought, for $275.00 from the range I deal with, is a one year old, nice clean Glock 21 in great shape. I'm not planning to sell it, and it's a welcome addition to my little stable.


----------



## skullfr

The surplus cz-82 is an excellent weapon.So are deals to be found at gun shows and pawn shops.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Will you be able to afford centerfire ammunition?*

A huge tactical error I see far too many people make,,,
They buy a fine handgun but can't afford to buy ammunition for it.

So the gun sits in the closet and never gets used,,,
And by that very fact the owners never become proficient shooters.

Buy a .22 for your first handgun so you can afford ammunition,,,
Then you can afford to go to the range and practice.

A fine choice for a SA/DA combat plinker/trainer under $300.00 is the Bersa Thunder 22,,,
Another fine choice (but it's closer to $400.00) would be the Ruger SR22,,,
Either of these handguns will serve you well as a plinker/trainer,,,
And the best ammo you can buy is only 7-cents/round,,,
Decent Federal Bulk Packs is 3.9-cents/round.

If you would rather have a SA Target style pistol,,,
These five are the best choices.

I've *not* listed them in any order of preference.

Browning Buckmark = Great pistol but I found the grip to be funky.
Ruger 22/45 Mk II or MK III = Great pistol with a 1911-ish grip.
Beretta U22 NEOS = Great pistol with a very slender grip.
Ruger Mk II or MK III = Great pistol with a luger-ish grip.
S&W 22A = Great pistol with a very fat grip.

Any of these will serve you very well,,,
They are all reliable firearms that aren't ammo picky,,,
Rather than sweat over which one is _*better*_, get the one that fits your hand.

Honestly my friend,,,
Even if your friends all have 9's or 40's, or 45's,,,
Buy a decent .22 pistol and learn to shoot better than they can.

My friends who I used to shoot with all chuckled at my little Bersa thunder 22,,,
They stopped chuckling when I got to be a much better shot than they were,,,
I became better than they were because I shot and practiced a lot more.

Aarond

.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

ruger 10-22


----------



## Dynamik1

Sure to be some commentary on Kel-Tec recommendations, but I carry a PF-9 and train with it regularly. Initially I had some issues with fail-to-feed and fail-to-eject, but following some simple instructions easily found on the web I did some minimal polishing and shot the heck out of it. Today I consider it very reliable and pretty darn accurate as far as pocket pistols go - I can keep all the holes on a pie plate at 25ft.


----------



## birdbrain

I say the Ruger LC9 9mm


----------



## oldranger53

OK! I got tired of reading all the posts, so I stopped so I could chime in.
DUDE!
Start out like everyone should start out.
Get basic training.
Get a SIMPLE firearm that you can reliably shoot and hit the mark every time.
Take your time and do it right.
There are way too many amateurs waving guns around already. BE A PROFESSIONAL, or don't do it at all.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but DO THIS RIGHT.
Don't cut corners on guns, training, or experience.
Your life, someone else's life will depend on YOU someday.


----------



## Russ

FluBB said:


> so lets say that i have $300 in my hands right now.... and i want to buy a handgun. i am willing to go a little bit more then that but not too much.
> all i know about guns is that when i pull the trigger they go boom and it makes me happy.
> im pretty sure i dont want a revolver, and in fact im not even sure how far 300 bones will get me. i am looking for a gun that would be fun to shoot with the dudes and could also kill anybody sneaking into my house.
> any suggestions?


Flubb

"With great power comes great responsibility."

Save your $300 bones. You are not emotionally ready to assume the responsibility to own a gun.

Russ


----------



## oldranger53

Russ said:


> Flubb
> 
> "With great power comes great responsibility."
> 
> Save your $300 bones. You are not emotionally ready to assume the responsibility to own a gun.
> 
> Russ


+1, and +1


----------



## LStetz

ok, i am very new in this a couple of people on this list has been giving me a hand, i say forget about gettting a handgun anything for now and find yourself a Personal advisor for Firearm training and instrution, this is a course that you can take to learn about handguns etc, besides go on u-tubes and listen to them in very careful manner, i watched at least 3 dffirent ones.
you will have to get a permit etc to have a gun, fingerprints and backround check etc that i do believe will cost you at least $50.00, oh yes and almost forgot the course i am taking is $145.00 and i was told that was a really good price and i should with no doubt take the course, i have been researching few the past 2 months at least, i lost track on how long i been researching, and no one in a store is going to give you the time of day if you walked in the store and said what you just said in that post, you have to ask questions for them to give you the time of day.

just my .02 cents


----------



## SMann

Get a shotgun.


----------

